# Billy Donovan



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

What is this guy thinking...Why do you sign a contract for 5 years for $27.5 mill, and want out the next day...We all know if you dont do well in any pro leage you are gone in 3-5 years...I say ride it out and go back to collage ball after you get axed...A top name school will offer him big bucks with in a week...Take the money and run Billy...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I just saw this too...interesting to see how this will play out!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

RIVER RATT said:


> What is this guy thinking...Why do you sign a contract for 5 years and want out the next day..


Why do people get cold feet at the alter?

I'm sure he stopped and looked at everything that's about to change for him and he decided he'd rather just have things the way they were. This has happened quite a few times and I think the coaches see the big '$' symbol and tend to forget about other big factors in the meantime.

I think they will and should let him out of his signed contract b/c it's so early and these kinds of things have happened before so they can be expected to happen from time to time.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think he looked at the other coaches who left for the pro's and said why leave this program which he built and can get what ever he wants from it. Look at rick patino. He left kentucky for a fail career. He had a dynasty in the making and left for $$$. This will be interesting on how it works out.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

the magic owe it to the fans who bought tickets after hearing of his contract to at least make him coach this year, and i think they should make him fulfil the contract


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

C'mon back Billy! The Gator Nation still wants you!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cubbieman said:


> the magic owe it to the fans who bought tickets after hearing of his contract to at least make him coach this year, and i think they should make him fulfil the contract


Holding him against his will would just be wrong in this case and I really doubt that many fans just went out and bought tickets just b/c a new coach is in town. It's not like the new-coming of a superstar that will have fans flocking to the stadium.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Well you got him back gator fans...I dont see a threepeat happening this year...Lost to many key players...Grate coach, and will have the gators in the hunt for years to come...Just me, but Id personaly take the money...


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

There is more to life than money


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

.....yeah cause he's barely making enough to support his family in Gainesville.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Everybody gets paid well in Gainsville


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Including the players. :wink:


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Now he is back in Gainsville and he cant even entertain offers from NBA teams for 5 years right? If you ask me( and nobody did) I think he screwed himself. I hope he can recrute well. At least for a couple seasons.
Duckjunky


----------

